# Where to download opera DVD's online, free or not?



## sheilaj (Aug 19, 2014)

I want to see pretty much any production (hopefully good ones) of Mozart Indomeneo, Janacek From the House of the Dead and Jenufa, and Shosty Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk. Can't find anything online pointing to a place to do this, and of course there's nothing on iTunes. I've found some places that have don giovanni and what not but none of these. Is there a site I don't know about, or do I just have to buy the DVD's proper? Thanks for any info!!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I hear there's this strange site called u tube.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

sheilaj said:


> I want to see pretty much any production (hopefully good ones) of Mozart Indomeneo, Janacek From the House of the Dead and Jenufa, and Shosty Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk. Can't find anything online pointing to a place to do this, and of course there's nothing on iTunes. I've found some places that have don giovanni and what not but none of these. Is there a site I don't know about, or do I just have to buy the DVD's proper? Thanks for any info!!


As *deggial* suggests there's YouTube or this site which I understand is very good.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

YouTube has many operas in full length in 720/1080 HD quality. You might have trouble finding the ones that are less famous though.

http://www.medici.tv also has many operas to view (right now it's showing Der Rosenkavalier from 2014 Salzburg Festival).

Another option, your local library has DVD/Bluerays and perhaps even streaming service.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You have 4 more days to watch this Jenufa from La Monnaie. It's really good, and acts 1 and 3 are visually the most gorgeous staging I have seen for a long time (Act 2 goes a bit kitchen sink drama on us).

http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/live/musique/opera/jenufa-de-leos-janacek-a-la-monnaie-148073


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> You have 4 more days to watch this Jenufa from La Monnaie. It's really good, and acts 1 and 3 are visually the most gorgeous staging I have seen for a long time (Act 2 goes a bit kitchen sink drama on us).
> 
> http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/live/musique/opera/jenufa-de-leos-janacek-a-la-monnaie-148073


Wow thanks for the culturebox link.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

opus55 said:


> Wow thanks for the culturebox link.


Pleasure. Not everything on the site is available outside France but of course there are ways around that.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

vk.com is like a Russian Facebook/Youtube hybrid and it has a lot of opera. You need to register but it's free, so just use a throwaway email and a fake name. They have a lot of Vienna videos that never made it to dvd (I found a Ballo and a Boccanegra with Dima, both from spring 2016). If a culturebox thing isn't available in your country, chances are they will have it up too (the recent Paris Boccanegra).


----------



## JoeSaunders (Jan 29, 2015)

Sieglinde said:


> vk.com is like a Russian Facebook/Youtube hybrid and it has a lot of opera. You need to register but it's free, so just use a throwaway email and a fake name. They have a lot of Vienna videos that never made it to dvd (I found a Ballo and a Boccanegra with Dima, both from spring 2016). If a culturebox thing isn't available in your country, chances are they will have it up too (the recent Paris Boccanegra).


Awesome, haven't heard of this site before so I'll definitely try it out myself  Do you know if the videos tend to have subtitles?


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Some of them do, although often French if they are from Mezzo or culturebox.


----------

